# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Call in the Cavalry - 2018

## AliGW

You wanted it - here it is!  :Smilie: 

Here's last year's: Call in the Cavalry - 2017

----------


## humdingaling

Thanks Ali  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the new thread Ali  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

No probs, chaps!  :Smilie:

----------


## snb

What's the help you want ??

----------


## AliGW

What do you mean???  :Confused: 

Or are you joking?

----------


## snb

Just make a guess  :Wink:

----------


## AliGW

OK - thanks for clarifying.

----------


## MrShorty

I don't know if this is quite yet at a "cavalry" point (because no one has answered, yet). https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...r-columns.html
My reaction to the OP's mockup tables is that they look exactly like pivot tables, using QUARTILE() functions instead of the usual SUM/COUNT/AVERAGE/... functions that are readily available in the PT options. Obviously, a QUARTILE(IF(...)...) array function should be able to work. Before suggesting that, though, I was hoping someone could tell me if it is possible to do this using a pivot table instead.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Not sure I know how to continue this thread with a formula solution.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4815277

My thought would be to create a unique list from C11:C20, E11:E20 etc and then use the helper column, but not that good with the frequency formula which I suspect is needed.

But then again, maybe not.  Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## FlameRetired

The formula works fine until an external data feed appends in such a way that changes the formula range references. Anyone familiar with data connections or SQL issues?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4820468

----------


## xlnitwit

Hi,

Your formula is going over the 255 character limit for FormulaArray. Fortunately, that is only down to the spaces added for readability, so you can reduce it to:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## humdingaling

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4823268

anyone want to have a crack at this one?
using VBA to change 
XY scatter chart marker fill to gradient or 
using bubble change gradientstyle and direction 

just cant see to find the right combination
another quirk with excel in my books 
any body know a work around?

----------


## JeteMc

Would someone with VBA knowledge please see if the OP's request in post #9, which is when the data validation in cell E1 of the Tabelle3 sheet is switch between "alpha" and "beta" the original formulas should be written back into the cells in column A of the tabelle2 sheet, where they may have been overwritten by values (If the OP modifies a recipe). This might also be something that could be done using a template (another subject of which I have limited knowledge).
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4825591

----------


## jeffreybrown

Need some formula help here.

I thought I had a grasp on it until I remembered the Non-GE part.

----------


## ben_hensel

I think I was able to brute-force it with Boolean array formulas, lemme know if you see a screw-up.

----------


## Sam Capricci

Billy Spivey needs help with VBA and that is not one of my strengths.  Here is the link, he is wanting a running clock when the sheet is open...
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ing-clock.html
Thanks.

----------


## MrShorty

This OP (https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ock-price.html ) is using 2016's built in "forecast menu/utility" to do forecasting, but does not understand the different models being used. I pulled up the help file, which does not say very much about what is happening inside of this utility's "black box", and I don't have 2016 to explore with. Perhaps someone here who knows both the 2016 forecast tool and enough about forecasting can help explain what is happening inside of this "black box."

----------


## 63falcondude

Solved OP's original question. Now they added another, unrelated question that I am unsure how to do.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...t-working.html

Formulaic answer possibly involving an OFFSET type function.

Starts at post #12

----------


## Sam Capricci

I don't think this request is too hard but I am having trouble figuring out what the OP wants so maybe someone else can figure it out.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...condition.html

----------


## MrShorty

This OP is trying to change the size of chart sheet chart objects: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...art-sheet.html I proposed some code that works just fine for me in my installation of Excel, but the OP is encountering protection errors. I can't tell if they are specific to the workbook he is working on or if it is a more fundamental change in how VBA/Excel 2013 interact. If you know anything about this, please contribute. If nothing else, if you can test my code in your installation, that could help establish if this can work for him or not.

----------


## xladept

I had no idea what this guy wanted.  Anyone facile with Whatsapp?

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody up for this?

----------


## 63falcondude

Out of patience:

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...-criteria.html

This is a formula question.

----------


## FlameRetired

I don't think we are having the same conversation and the formula makes little sense to me.

What am I missing?

----------


## jeffreybrown

I have an idea of how to fix this formula request, but just can't get it right.  Also, the method would be to use an offset setup (I think), but with 350 and offset volatile, wouldn't that slow down the OPs sheet?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...with-gaps.html

----------


## Sam Capricci

Deleted- I resolved it for him.

----------


## xladept

I suspect a 2016 glitch here.  Anyone with 2016 care to try it?

----------


## davesexcel

If anybody has time to figure this out, I'm sure OP would appreciate it.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...e-matched.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Does anybody have an appetite for this?

----------


## 63falcondude

If someone feels like building a formula for unstructured data.

Thread is located here.

I think that the OP does not understand the value of correctly formatted data.

----------


## Jacc

This is most likely an easy fix for a Mac person, the bulk of the problem is already solved very nicely it seems. I advised TS to take it to the Mac section but that resulted in a bit of a pinball effect between threads. Feeling a bit guilty for that now.
So, Mac path issue, 5 min fix anyone? https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...-involved.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

No doubt this is  rather easy, but can't quite get the syntax right to pass to a specific sheet.  Can somebody help out please?

----------


## MarvinP

I just don't have time to work on this:

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...text-file.html 

I give rep for a good answer.  I think the problem is defined well enough now.

----------


## JeteMc

I have gone as far as I can with this one. The OP has an array per cell in column A and needs to extract the minimum value from each cell. I have gotten two formats in columns E:F (file attached to post #7) and feel that at least one of those could be used by a UDF to eliminate the need for the helper columns H:CL.

----------


## jeffreybrown

I think I may have exhausted whatever VBA prowess I may posses, so can somebody with a stronger VBA knowledge help out here?

----------


## jeffreybrown

Need some help from a formula guru here?

----------


## FlameRetired

Not sure this can be done. OP has 20 golf players. Wants no duplicated pairings over a 15 week period.

Anyone want to take a "swing" at this one?

----------


## FlameRetired

I'm stumped. The title says it. I keep hitting dead ends, and no system of helper columns/rows seem to help. I'm on my 5th draft.  :Frown: 

Extract Sequential Numbers of 5 or More Into Separate Columns

----------


## Sam Capricci

I think the OP (whose initials are OP - ha ha) needs a VBA solution to their issue if I'm understanding their question.  My initial response met their needs as stated but then they elaborated.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ked-cells.html

EDIT: maybe I'm over thinking it but this was their first request...
I have a workbook where cells P1:P4 are the same on 5 worksheets. Is there a way to enter the data on any one of the sheets and it populates the same cells on the other worksheets?
then this was their second post...
Is it possible to execute an on a change event to perform this function whenever P1:P4 are active in any of the workbooks? The problem I have is that this change could talk place at multiple steps in the process and I want to be able to update all the sheets at any time.

which sounded to me like VBA.

OP marked it as solved with a VBA solution.

----------


## MrShorty

I am just not familiar with more advanced pivot table features, and this OP seems to want something other than one of the built in summary functions. Anybody add to my meager suggestions here?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...ml#post4890052

----------


## davesexcel

I probably ended up getting mixed up doing this, maybe somebody else has a faster approach.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4891773

----------


## jeffreybrown

This OP seems to somewhat have the answer, but somebody else with a little more charting experience want to look into this?

----------


## MrShorty

The OP appears to have created a histogram specialty chart from the new chart types available in 2016. I cannot view or test this chart type. Can anyone with 2016 verify that a logarithmic axis is not allowed in this specialty chart? https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...ml#post4900164

----------


## MrShorty

I have requested that the OP upload a sample file, but it is the kind of VBA programming that I don't really do. I probably won't be able to help very much beyond what I have already done: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4900972

----------


## FDibbins

OK, I have something here that's driving me nuts.

Using INDEX/SMALL/IF for a member...
=IFERROR(INDEX(Starters!A:A,SMALL(IF(Starters!$A$3:$A$246=$A$1,ROW(Starters!$A$3:$A$246)),ROWS($A$1:A1))),"")
Works fine, but if I extend the 2 ranges to more than $A$246, it stops working and returns nothing

what am I missing here?

----------


## xlnitwit

Hi Ford,
There are #N/A errors in column A of starters below row 246, which causes the function to return an error. It's also a lot more efficient to replace Starters!A:A with Starters!$A$1:$A$246

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi Ford,
> There are #N/A errors in column A of starters below row 246, which causes the function to return an error. It's also a lot more efficient to replace Starters!A:A with Starters!$A$1:$A$246



Great catch, I should have checked that.

You can use column references in a formula like that, for the INDEX range, because it is outside the volatile array part of the formula (Tony - Biff taught me that)

----------


## MrShorty

Running an older version of Excel, I cannot really help with the new 3D maps feature in 2016. https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...ml#post4904100 Some of the details are still fuzzy, but someone else will have to help with the details of what can be done and how to do them.

----------


## JeteMc

OP would like a VBA based solution. I have supplied formulas that accomplish enough of the task that you'll hopefully be able to see what is required/requested. https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4906799

----------


## FlameRetired

OP would like a sum of all possible combinations of 9 meds for 99 patients.

----------


## Sam Capricci

this is interesting, I've not seen it before though I've never used this feature.  The OP says that if you use the clipboard and copy each of the sets of values from A1 to A5, then B1 to B5 etc across the top, then go to cell A8 (clear the contents) and hit paste all it often leaves out some of the copied cells.  I misunderstood his first post thinking he meant it was deleting (as if he cut instead of copied) the values.  It was only after I tried pasting all the fourth time that it brought down all the contents.
So I have been able to replicate the issue though as I admitted I've never tried that feature before.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ing-items.html
I did some internet research and didn't find a good answer.
I'll be interested in hearing what might be going on.
Thanks.

----------


## jeffreybrown

This might work fine for the OP, but curios if somebody else has another thought?

I don't really have an idea how to separate the letters in column B without using the helper cells.

----------


## FDibbins

Could a few of you take a look at thios
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4910251

OP seems to think they need a sheet for each driver/entry.  Am I missing something or is there a better way to do this?

----------


## shg

I would put the data in a simple list, change the form to have field names and entry fields, and put a selector on the form to choose the data.

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the input and assist, guys (and gals), it can sometimes be hard to get people of the track they have climbed on lol

----------


## AliGW

He rolled over quite easily in the end.  :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

Yes, when he saw that I wasnt the only 1 with that opinion/suggestion, I figured that would happen as soon as others chimed in  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

I think we may have spoken too soon. He has had a rethink and is still wanting daily tabs. Might require a bit more cajoling tomorrow.  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Can someone assist with some VBA code for this?
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4911381
OP needs to copy a row of formulas to every 5th (or 6th) row, for 66k rows

----------


## FDibbins

OP has also posted here...
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...as-please.html

I will close the 1st 1, so help can be offered on the other 1

----------


## jeffreybrown

Could someone offer some help here?

I provided a doubleclick method to add "checks", but now the OP would like to consolidate multiple lists into one.  Not sure how to approach it.  Sample is in the last post.

----------


## FDibbins

I have hit a mental block on this 1, at this stage.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...ml#post4915300

OP needs charts (only 3 - well, 2 plus 1), that he can change to show different exercises based on a DD

----------


## FDibbins

any takes for #65?

----------


## AliGW

Is anyone expert in scraping data from the web?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4916667

----------


## FDibbins

> I have hit a mental block on this 1, at this stage.
> https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...ml#post4915300
> 
> OP needs charts (only 3 - well, 2 plus 1), that he can change to show different exercises based on a DD



JeteMc and benishiryo, thanks for the assist, great work, both of you  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

Can anyone offer any thoughts, ideas or suggestions for this thread: Activate Arrow Keys To Jump From Textbox1 to Right or Left

----------


## jeffreybrown

Could somebody offer some inputs here!

----------


## jeffreybrown

Here's another one I can't unscramble!

----------


## MarvinP

I hate to leave this guy hanging, but I have appointments this morning.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...-1-column.html 

He wants to append three columns of names into a fourth.  I can do this in VBA but that isn't what he wants.  See his second post for the file.

----------


## 63falcondude

O.P. doesn't want to use helper columns. Need one formula to take the sum of all unique max values of each group (with criteria).

Thread here:

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...onditions.html

----------


## Gregor y

I haven't done much with Application.OnUndo, does someone know a way to Undo back into the User Change history after VBA makes an update? (in order to preserve CTRL+Z after VBA runs)

post4924629

google helped a little, but not much: SO

----------


## sandy666

OP is doesn't allowed to use PowerQuery (IT problem?)
Excel 2010
Anyone with formula power?
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...-matching.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm absolutely not getting anywhere here.  Some help please!

----------


## 63falcondude

Don't have the patience to continue here:

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...nt-groups.html

Formula solution required.

----------


## Sam Capricci

Paul has "60" columns of data and asked for a formula that will provide the results... col A has dates, col B has numbers, col C has dates, col D has numbers, col E has dates... you get the picture.  Combined a sumproduct for him that worked on what was provided then found out he has 60 columns (I assume 30 of dates and 30 of numbers) that are generated.
Any thoughts on how to handle without tying together 30 sumproducts?
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...us-column.html

----------


## JeteMc

I have attempted to help one of our moderators, VLady, in determining some projections for enrollment. I would appreciate it if some of the mathematicians on the site would take a look and see if the method and results look alright.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4931957

----------


## davesexcel

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...-to-image.html

If somebody has some time, to edit the answer to have the picture show up in an image viewer? Right now I have it to display on the sheet when the user selects a cell.

----------


## MrShorty

I don't know that it is any secret that I am not that experienced with text manipulation. This one is getting beyond me: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4934759 In a nutshell, given a formula string, find the value(s), find the multiplier(s), and figure out how many of each value is represented in the formula string. I am hoping/expecting that some of you are more skilled with text manipulation and can solve this one easier than I can. Up to this point, I have focused on worksheet formula based solutions, but the OP is open to VBA. Some of you may know of VBA tools that may make this easier.

----------


## FDibbins

I have a member that I am trying to help (in CS), and have given them what they wanted, but they then sent me a vid showing "show/hide" option that displays or hides a table (that has another table to the left of it).  The inevitable question being - "how do I do that".
Vid is here...
https://s3.amazonaws.com/feg/The+Ana...r+02242018.mp4
the hide/show is around the "Specifically: min. 9:14-9:20 (note the "Hide/Show Distribution" button in J2-K2 of video sheet),"

My thoughts would be either a Pivot Table, Conditional Formatting or VBA - or a combo of those.
Anyone got any thoughts??

There are other parts they want added, but they should be relatively simple

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Any mind readers, capable of looking at 185,000 rows....

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4936375

----------


## FDibbins

> Any mind readers, capable of looking at 185,000 rows....
> 
> https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4936375



I have asked - again - for a sample file

----------


## Gregor y

I have little to no experience with documents coming from/going to share point. Would someone be able to tell if that's what's causing the issues here: 

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4940992

----------


## JeteMc

After reading the OP's last post it now seems to me that her/his need is to copy the data from several spreadsheets (chennai1, thoothukudi, coimbatore, mudara) into one spreadsheet (Print) and then filter the table in the Print sheet based on two criteria. I feel that copying data from several sheets and placing it in one sheet is best accomplished using VBA, of which I am basically illiterate. I am therefore asking if someone that writes VBA would look at/pick up this thread.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4947002

----------


## FlameRetired

OP's initial post was 7/25/2018. They've been waiting a while. Has uploaded a workbook. OP wants to do calculations on a table, pivot table and multiple slicers ... I think.

I have no idea what they are trying to do and I cannot come up with a coherent question.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4950461

----------


## AliGW

I have no clue where to begin with this one: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...-or-count.html

It's some sort of what-if scenario with rankings. Anyone want to give it a go?

----------


## FDibbins

I had a look too, also wasnt sure what they wanted  :Frown:

----------


## MrShorty

Power Query/Get and Transform are far removed from my needs and experience, but this problem seems like it could easily be tackled with these tools: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4952869  Can any of you with more experience with Power Query/Get and Transform comment?

----------


## FlameRetired

OP is missing Excel formula features in a recent purchase that includes Office 365. Since I have almost never used the Function Arguments dialogue I couldn't help.

Anyone?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4953640

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

It works on my test sheet, but not on the his supplied sheet (complete with merged cells and a colour scheme to drive you mental):

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...l-columns.html

Counting DISTINCT values in multiple non-contiguous ranges.  I get integers as the result on my sheet, but on his (which has a horrendous link to external data) I get a non-integer result.  Going boggle-eyed.  Any ideas?

----------


## AliGW

Anyone know anything about data tables (TABLE as an array)?

This one has me stumped: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...t-working.html

----------


## CK76

woops replied to wrong thread...

----------


## MarvinP

Any Ideas on this Mac VBA problem?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...h-problem.html

----------


## Sam Capricci

I hate to post this one because I feel like I should be able to solve it (and I suspect I'll do a face-palm when I see what solves it).
but here https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ket-share.html
So the OP wants the "adjusted share" values in col D to be adjusted in col E in order for col E to add to 100% BUT ONLY if you do not adjust the values that are in col D that are at 0.50%.  
So essentially he wants E5:E8 to adjust so that all of E5:E14 sums to 100%.
What I proposed hit the 100% but it also adjusted the values in E9:E14 to less than 0.50% which he wants locked in.
So you might think it should proportionally distribute the first four values among the remaining 97% but that gets me close but I'm still off .05%.
And I expect that the formula has to account for a varying # of companies.
I'll be looking forward to what is proposed as my brain is fried dealing with work and different attempts at this solution.

----------


## MrShorty

I think Get and Transform is the way to handle this one: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...-cvs-cell.html but the OP is skeptical. Anyone with more familiarity with Get and Transform either back me up (or shoot me down)?

----------


## MrShorty

Conditional formatting in Excel 2011 for Mac -- I guess it is not the same as the Windows versions. https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4973743 Can anyone more familiar with the Mac environment help?

----------


## FlameRetired

Strange invisible "character" in a text import file. Fields in the same row following the offending field advance to the next row upon import into Excel. CODE/MID doesn't show anything, but arrowing through the field in Notepad indicates something is there.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4975113

----------


## 63falcondude

The OP wants to sort based on two columns (date and time). We cannot seem to communicate clearly.

Maybe I am missing something.

Too frustrated to continue here:
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...en-time-2.html

----------


## FDibbins

63, I think we all know that feeling really well!  Cudo's to you for "walking away" and asking for help, rather than just leaving the OP hanging - thank you for that  :Smilie:

----------


## 63falcondude

Of course. Although I'm afraid that you just caught yourself in the whirlpool. Good luck!

----------


## FDibbins

haha hopefully not.  It is amazing how 2 people can explain the exact same thing to the same person - OP cant understand the 1st person, but can understand the 2nd.  Seen that so many times before, and have been both the 1st and 2nd person  :Confused:

----------


## FDibbins

OK, I have a strange 1 here.  OP is trying to mark a thread SOLVED, and shared a screen shot of the top of their window.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...n-a-range.html
post #6.

It looks nothing like what I see, I thought maybe they were not logged in, but they are.  Im now waiting for an answer to see what device they are using.

Anyone else seen these headings/options?

----------


## davesexcel

That does appear to be the headings when "What's new" is selected, not sure how the OP was able to have it selected inside the thread.

EDIT:Now that I look at it closer, the OP was not in the thread.

----------


## FDibbins

aahh good catch, Dave, OP was in "My Posts"

Thanks

----------


## jeffreybrown

Sorry, but I absolutely have no patience for this thread.

Probably my fault, but I can't follow...Can somebody else help?

*Note*: A better description now exists.

----------


## Sam Capricci

Can anyone help this person?  I can't figure out what they want and they PM'd me but I'm still unclear what they want.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...s-formula.html

----------


## FlameRetired

I keep seeing gibberish. What am I missing?

Anyone see the patterns in WB and what OP is talking about? 

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4981416

----------


## FlameRetired

I don't have much statistics experience. I tried to 'dumb' my way through the logic of the formulas. I thought I had succeeded. I was wrong.

It appears I may be doing more harm than good here.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post4983774

----------


## Sam Capricci

This person needs a VBA solution and looks like they posted in the wrong forum.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...-1234-5-a.html
thanks for giving a look-see.

----------


## FDibbins

This looks interesting, any VBA takers?
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...yperlinks.html

----------


## FlameRetired

This is very strange. Evident floating point seems to spontaneously self correct.  :Confused: 

Any explanations how?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4985527

----------


## xladept

Can someone provide succor to this thread - I'm just not coming up with anything else :Frown:

----------


## 63falcondude

O.P. didn't want to use any of my suggestions.

Insists on a VBA solution to provide a specific layout.

Thread: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...logically.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Just out of curiosity, since I just pretend to know what I'm doing, is there a better way to make a formula here to extract unique.

----------


## FDibbins

Member benishiryo needs some VBA assistance here, please.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ormatting.html

----------


## JeteMc

My inclination is to say 'No' to the question about speeding up the execution (post #4), however, I would appreciate a second opinion.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4991719

----------


## JeteMc

OP would like to be able to return to the original value in a cell containing a drop down (data validation) and have the dependents of that cell (which are drop downs themselves) automatically display blanks. I don't know if a way that can be accomplished using formulas, so I am reaching out the the VBA coders to see if anyone can assist. The file in question is attached to post #15 looking at cell D18 (the dependents are D19:D21). At present the cell is filled by a formula which gives it a default value based on the value in another cell and which will, of course, be overwritten once a selection from the drop down is made.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...tion-list.html

----------


## JeteMc

OP believes that a VBA solution would be faster than the formula solutions offered. File with formulas applied is in post #3. A faster formula is posted in post #5. Would appreciate a VBA coder taking a look and offering the OP an opinion/solution.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4991691

----------


## 63falcondude

O.P. said they were happy with my result but wants it in VBA.

Thread here:
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ction-vba.html

----------


## alansidman

This is out of my wheelhouse.  https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4993838

----------


## Aardigspook

I gave a helper-column solution which works, but there should be simpler ways of doing this time subtraction; others have suggested things which should work but the OP gets errors (as do I).  My guess is that the OP's Regional Settings might be doing something strange, but I can't work out what.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...culations.html

----------


## JeteMc

Having an issue with the horizontal axis labels for a chart. The label should show both color and size, which it does when more than one size or color is selected. The issue is when only one color and one size are selected then the label only displays the color.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...ml#post4996522

----------


## JeteMc

OP would like to know if Power Pivot will solve the issue. As I don't have Power Pivot so I can't answer the question and was hoping that someone who is familiar with Power Pivot can.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...ml#post4999161

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody want to take a crack at some VBA code here?

----------


## MrShorty

I have been looking at this one and helping where I can: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...on-module.html The main problem with my helping is that the OP seems to strongly prefer doing things in VBA rather than the spreadsheet. As one who prefers to do things in the spreadsheet and use minimal VBA, I'm afraid I am not going to be as much help as the OP would like. Now that the project is getting some traction, are there any of you more inclined towards VBA than I am who can follow along and make VBA oriented suggestions? I'll still follow the thread and contribute where I can, but I'm afraid most of my contributions would be uninteresting to the OP.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Being this is not my strong point, any help here is appreciated.

----------


## FlameRetired

OP does not want the Pivot table idea I proposed. I also don't know how to interpret their follow up question.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post5007401

----------


## jeffreybrown

I know of no way to do this with a non-array formula.  Any thoughts?

----------


## jeffreybrown

I've run out of gas here.  Anybody want to take a crack at it.

----------


## Kyle123

I’ve run out out patience on this one. I’ve tried to explain step by step what needs doing and it’s not getting through.

Anyone fancy a crack?

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...vba-macro.html

----------


## humdingaling

wow kyle ...i grew tired reading the post
surprised it kept at it as long as you did

Short of actually doing it....i don't think i could explain it any clearer than you already have

----------


## FDibbins

Anyone want to tackle this 1?
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ll-number.html

----------


## FDibbins

> wow kyle ...i grew tired reading the post
> surprised it kept at it as long as you did
> 
> Short of actually doing it....i don't think i could explain it any clearer than you already have



Looks like it finally got through, Kyle - good job  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyle123

I don’t think it has....

Haha I’ve given up, I don’t know how to make it any clearer - he/she’s still posting though. I should have known better from the first post, sometimes you just get a feeling...

----------


## humdingaling

you haven't given up you're still trying you big softy  :Wink:

----------


## Kyle123

haha it's like picking a scab.

----------


## humdingaling

we're all suckers for punishment on here

perfect analogy  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyle123

I really am done now, I don't know if the OP is being purposefully obtuse, winding me up or something really obvious that I'm missing; but I've lost my rag and it's no longer constructive. I could solve this by simply uploading a working workbook, but I neither want to anymore and I suspect they'd still find a way to make it not work.

If anyone wants to help him, fill your boots. I fear I have run out of civility...

----------


## rorya

Best hurry though, as he's getting impatient...  :Wink:

----------


## Kyle123

lol indeed, his posts are increasing in frequency. The irony is that the workbook he's now uploaded actually works...

----------


## FDibbins

You deserve a medal  :Smilie:

----------


## JeteMc

Pete_UK, or other contributors that build calendars:
I don't know whether or not you have seen this thread. When I saw it I remembered that you made quick work of some threads concerning calendars on which I labored to no avail.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post5015295
I hope that you have a blessed day.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Okay, I've done enough experimenting here and I can't get this to work.  Anybody care to take a look.  Thanks.

----------


## MrShorty

This NPV question seems to be more business math than Excel, and I don't know the principles behind the NPV calculation to advise on the correct way to compare the two scenarios: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post5021685

----------


## alansidman

I really don't understand what this OP is wanting.  It all sounds like gibberish to me.  Must be my elder position in the age spectrum.  If you can distinguish this then by all means jump into the pot.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...lete-rows.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Any Mac users that can help here?

----------


## Kyle123

Anyone fancy a crack at this? - https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...a-objects.html

----------


## davesexcel

@kyle-I had visio once, I had no idea how it worked, gave up before I had too much time invested with it.

----------


## FlameRetired

OP is attempting to apply TREND/FORECAST to an attendance tracking mission. I know how those functions work. I do not always know how to apply them in sound ways.

Anyone want to take a crack at this?

Attempting to Predict Future Employee Attendance Occurrences

In case it helps the thread also contains a link back to another thread where this all started.

----------


## MrShorty

The OP here is either not understanding my proposed lookup approach or something, but seems inclined to have a long nested IF() instead https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...nested-if.html Anyone care to take a crack at the nested IF() logic?

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

> The OP here is either not understanding my proposed lookup approach or something, but seems inclined to have a long nested IF() instead https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...nested-if.html Anyone care to take a crack at the nested IF() logic?



I gave him a table-free solution, but I betcha it's not acceptable either. Nested formulae do my head in...  way too many brackets to get in the wrong place!!

----------


## bakerman2

Regarding this thread. https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post5035913
I offered OP a working solution but as a follow-up question he mentions Chinese signs in some of the filenames and code debugs on that.
Anyone has experience with Chinese signs in filenames ?

----------


## 63falcondude

Call in the Cavalry - 2019 thread here:

https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...ry-2019-a.html

----------

